# Collagen sheets 50 x 70 cm...



## dernektambura (Feb 21, 2019)

Just ordered collagen sheets 50 x 70 cm for dry curing rolled bacon (panchetta) and capacolla....inposible to find it in Canada so I ordered it from Australia... 20 sheets 50 x 70 cm for total price of 55.00 canadian $. .shipping included.. hello panchetta, I am coming your way... lol..


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 21, 2019)

Wow, that seems expensive


----------



## dernektambura (Feb 21, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> Wow, that seems expensive


hahaha, well thank you sir for bursting my bubble joy...lol...I thought it is incredible deal....I found same at Waltons for 17. 00$ US for 5 sheets and ridiculously expensive shipping at 40.00$....I am going to go through these 20 sheets in no time so I would be more than grateful if you could help me with cheaper solution....


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 21, 2019)

Sorry.  LOL   Shipping from the us to ca I her is expensive


----------



## dernektambura (Feb 21, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> Sorry.  LOL   Shipping from the us to ca I her is expensive


seems it is..  anyhow, I was not able to get it in canada so this is very cheap considering I am out of options....


----------



## daveomak (Feb 22, 2019)

Sausage Maker Collagen Sheets

Check *"Sausage Maker Canada"*


----------



## daveomak (Feb 22, 2019)

Canada


----------



## dernektambura (Feb 22, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Sausage Maker Collagen Sheets
> 
> Check *"Sausage Maker Canada"*


thank you Dave... looked up on the net and couldn't find canada site.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 22, 2019)

https://www.sausagemaker.com/shipping-canada-a/271.htm
I didn't look thru any of the links , but maybe it will help .


----------



## dernektambura (Feb 22, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> https://www.sausagemaker.com/shipping-canada-a/271.htm
> I didn't look thru any of the links , but maybe it will help .


thanks for info chopsaw. . I contacted them and end up with 12$ US for 5 sheets and 40$ shipping....


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 22, 2019)

I guess you still have to pay for them to get it shipped from the States .


----------



## dernektambura (Feb 22, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> I guess you still have to pay for them to get it shipped from the States .


yes, of course but it seems to be better deal fro Aussies... 10 sheets at 20 AUS $ and 14 $ AUS for shipping.   AUS $ is lower than CAD &.... Camt wait to get it.... lol


----------



## dernektambura (Feb 22, 2019)

first project will be cold smoked and air dried/dehydrated pork loin rolled in 1/4" tick sausage mix, stuffed in collagen sheet and butcher net... yes, I hardly can wait to get them sheets.... feel like a girl day before prom night ..  lol...


----------



## daveomak (Feb 22, 2019)

Canada

_*In post 7 did you click on CANADA ??????  Everything is explained there.....*_


----------



## dernektambura (Feb 22, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Canada
> 
> _*In post 7 did you click on CANADA ??????  Everything is explained there.....*_


yes... none of them carry collagen sheets...  it's ok... I am happy to get them one way or another..thanks Dave...


----------



## daveomak (Feb 22, 2019)

On the sausage maker site, it says........


*To Our Customers In Canada:* 

Unfortunately, we are no longer offering for direct sale, Sausage Maker products to customers in Canada from our Website or Phone Sales. We will, however, offer our goods through these wonderful resellers.


----------



## dernektambura (Feb 22, 2019)

Yes and they sell everything else but not collagen sheets...lol


----------



## daveomak (Feb 23, 2019)

It's time to write Sausage Maker and ask them what's going on....  False advertising..


----------



## dernektambura (Feb 23, 2019)

daveomak said:


> It's time to write Sausage Maker and ask them what's going on....  False advertising..


I guess it's generic advertise which means majority of products are available depending on customers interests. 99 % of people make sausages and bacon and therefore they stock up cures, spices, casings...  very few people take on charcuterie using collagen sheets... most of them use UMAi bags....
Old days when people used Pig "cecum" (which holds about 0.5 gal volume) to stuff cappacolla for example are pretty much gone...


----------



## daveomak (Feb 23, 2019)

Craft Butchers Pantry Casings

Craft Butchers Pantry, owned by a member here, has some cool stuff...   Not found in many places...


----------



## dernektambura (Feb 23, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Craft Butchers Pantry Casings
> 
> Craft Butchers Pantry, owned by a member here, has some cool stuff...   Not found in many places...


Now that is the casings I would like to get my hands on....I need to check if they ship to Canada....I hope they do... it maybe some law that stops them shipping food graded stuff over the border....


----------



## Robert H (Mar 17, 2021)

Found this company when searching for  mold 600 in Canada. I think they are in Quebec. Still pretty spendy.




__





						Collagen sheets, 22″ X 24″, 5/pk | Testek
					

Thin yet durable Collagen Sheets are used to wrap whole-muscle cuts for smoking, netting, aging or dry curing. Traditionally used for making Capicola and smoking ham. Adheres to meat and allows for breath-ability while drying and smoke penetration for adding smokey flavor. Sheets contain tiny...




					testek.ca


----------

